# was heißt "thrust"???????????????



## willenbrock2001 (26. August 2004)

kann mir einer sagen was das "thrust" in "thrust link" übersetzt heißt? ich kenne nur das wort "trust" = vertrauen aber "thrust"???


----------



## sarolite (26. August 2004)

Hi willenbrock2001
Habe diese Super Uebersetzungsmaschine immer offen: 
http://dict.leo.org/?search=thrust&...tHdr=on&tableBorder=1&cmpType=relaxed&lang=en

Sieh was die bringt:

thrust [engin.]   der Achsschub    [Werkzeugmaschinen]  
 thrust [engin.]   der Axialdruck    [Werkzeugmaschinen]  
 thrust [aviat.] [phys.]   die Beschleunigerkraft  
 thrust [engin.]   der Druck  
 thrust [engin.]   der Längsdruck    [Werkzeugmaschinen]  
 thrust [engin.]   die Längskraft    [Werkzeugmaschinen]  
 thrust [aviat.] [phys.]   der Schraubenschub  
 thrust [aviat.] [engin.] [phys.]   der Schub  
 thrust [aviat.] [engin.] [phys.]   die Schubkraft  
 thrust [engin.] pl.   die Schubkräfte  Pl.  
 thrust   der Stoß 


link   der Anknüpfungspunkt  
 link [tech.]   der Anschluss  
 link   das Bindeglied  
 link [math.]   die Bindung  
 link [elec.]   die Brücke 

Also ist das irgendwie eine Schubkraft/Stoss - Bindeglied/Brücke

Im englischen Bikejargon ist das anscheinend eine moderne Federbeintechnologie. 

Hope this helps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (27. August 2004)

Hi Willenbrock2001,

und danke sarolite für das tolle Link. 

Thrust Link ist in der Tat eine technische Bezeichnung unserer Ingenieure, die man in dieser Kombination in keiner Dictionary finden wird. Zu der Zeit, in dre Thrust Link am Markt eingeführt wurde, lange bevor "SPV", "Pro-Pedal", "adjustable travel" etc... wurden die meisten DH/FR Bikes nur mit "one thing in mind" gebaut - Travel, d.h. Federweg, je mehr desto besser. Diese Bikes erwiesen sich jedoch in Canada, insbesondere am Shore als nicht für den Einsatzzweck geeignet, da man sich a. DHs erarbeiten musste, und b. die Geschwindigkeiten ein Bike forderten, welches permanent Vortrieb erzeugen kann. Die war die Motivation für die Thrust-Link Modelle, welche "die Brücke zum Vortrieb" darstellt.


----------

